# does lightning affect the flowering outdoors



## skullcandy (Jul 25, 2013)

I know that 12 hours dark is required for a plant t flower but what if there is a lightning storm out side does the flashing mess that up


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 25, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I know that 12 hours dark is required for a plant t flower but what if there is a lightning storm out side does the flashing mess that up


 
NO. lady bugs do though. oh yea, the full moon will kill em all , quick like.
similar to headlights and stars. rainbows, well don't even go there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I know that 12 hours dark is required for a plant t flower but what if there is a lightning storm out side does the flashing mess that up



Actually that is not really true.  Outdoors, a plant senses the shortening days and starts producing the flowering hormones in response to the shortening days.  After about a month of days getting shorter, outdoor plants will generally start to bud, even though few places have 12/12 light/dark the middle/end of July.

However, in response to your question, the answer is no.  Lightening strikes will not affect flowering, ditto moon light.  Streetlights, however, can cause problems.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 25, 2013)

that is a relief i see pistoles starting to grow on my plant and there has been lightining lighting up the sky for like a week its still cloudy today and the forcast calls for another week of it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2013)

your fine....My neighbor has those street lights on his building..shines on my Garden All night.. havent had issues yet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice to know 4U.  I had a friend that had trouble with a spot in his yard that a light shined on.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 26, 2013)

maybe has to do with how close the light is to the plant, my are around 100 feet from mine.

I was courious cause I am starting to flower


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Jul 26, 2013)

Yea maybe someday somebody will find out about how many foot candles it takes to disturb flowering.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 26, 2013)

someday


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 1, 2013)

going to try to grow a plant at night from seed under a street light lol afk


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 2, 2013)

good idea


----------

